# Amon Lanc (instead on Amon “Lane”)



## Patrick (Jan 4, 2021)

Hi - new to the Forum. Just noting a likely typo in the edition of the Silmarillion recently purchased. The index states “Lane” instead of the correct “Lanc.” Apologies if previously noted (my technical editing “affliction” from former job function) 😒
Thanks for the opportunity to join this Forum👍🏼



Patrick said:


> Hi - new to the Forum. Just noting a likely typo in the edition of the Silmarillion recently purchased. The index states “Lane” instead of the correct “Lanc.” Apologies if previously noted (my technical editing “affliction” from former job function) 😒
> Thanks for the opportunity to join this Forum👍🏼


Specifically, Amon Lanc


----------

